

Copyright Law Is Being Rewritten Right Now, and You Can Help - mlrtime
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/copyright-dmca-exemptions/

======
orian
There's no URL in an article who and were works on modifying the copyright
law.

BTW it amazes me that "copyright" is by default and that people has to get
exception from DMCA instead of opposing. It's sound like the law doesn't serve
any higher purpose than huge corporate copyright owners pockets.

